# Insurance on a R35 In Ireland?



## Timsticles (May 7, 2016)

Alright so I have a full licence and 10+ years no claims along with me being 33 years old. I cant find a single insurance company that will accept me for a standard 2011 R-35 valued @ 75k.. Ive tried everything. 

Anyone know of any company's that do it even if its expensive (no more than 10k a yr) Because I cant find anyone. Im not looking for good insurance just insurance that will get me on the road.


----------



## Iwant1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Timsticles said:


> Alright so I have a full licence and 10+ years no claims along with me being 33 years old. I cant find a single insurance company that will accept me for a standard 2011 R-35 valued @ 75k.. Ive tried everything.
> 
> Anyone know of any company's that do it even if its expensive (no more than 10k a yr) Because I cant find anyone. Im not looking for good insurance just insurance that will get me on the road.


Did you ring Axa? I know not too long ago my father got a quote with them for a little over 1k on a GTR. He is 60 though :chuckle: He didn't buy in the end


----------



## Timsticles (May 7, 2016)

Iwant1 said:


> Did you ring Axa? I know not too long ago my father got a quote with them for a little over 1k on a GTR. He is 60 though :chuckle: He didn't buy in the end


I WANT TO LONG DICK YOU! I didn't even try them I gave up with major sellers after 5-6 of them wouldn't even quote me and tried smaller guys. But sure enough axa just quoted me 1300! You made my day!


----------

